# Barnett Black Widow Vs Trumark Fs1 Which Is The Best?



## takoski (Sep 27, 2012)

I want to buy a slingshot and i want to know what slingshot is the best ?

trumark said that fs1 maybe about 200 m but barnett i dont know

i want a slingshot poweful , stiffness and precise

Please speak simply my language is not very well! I'm sorry!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Neither of them.

Take a look at the vendors section. There are much better slingshots available.


----------



## takoski (Sep 27, 2012)

i m italian and probably they not ship to italy!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just about all of the vendors will ship anywhere in the world!


----------



## porcelanowy (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello
That little country called Italy that no one around the World knows about it








Listen to what guys are saying








It you stick to production models with arm bracing I would recommend Saundets Falcon 2 as more versatile than the other two.


----------



## takoski (Sep 27, 2012)

probably i ask a wrong question








maybe open another topic!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

takoski said:


> probably i ask a wrong question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you asked a good question. Most of us don't like commercial slingshots very much, because we can make better ones. You can too.


----------

